# My Model X and Tesla ownership after 1 year



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

I just looked and I have officially crossed the one year mark on TOO and this week is one year ownership of my Model X and being a part of the Tesla family.

Aside from the fact that I spend WAY TOO MUCH time on this forum, it's been educational for me and fun to share the Tesla excitement with like minded people. Of course, there are occasional people posting that may be shorting TSLA or really don't understand the concept of being an early adopter and needing to put up with issues from a new, innovative car manufacturer. People who aren't in the early adopter mindset really shouldn't be buying a brand new model car from a new car company. Mercedes and BMW have great cars too.

I am sharing my ownership experience over the past year to illustrate my point about being tolerant as an early adopter. If what you are about to read scares you, please don't buy the Model 3 until the ramp is finished or until you can test drive one or maybe even wait until the Model Y is done ramping. Quirks are still part of the Tesla ownership experience. Read my other thread: https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...kind-of-car-company-for-better-or-worse.4578/

I LOVE MY TESLA! My previous car was a 2004 Acura TL that I had for 15 years and I gifted it to my nephew with 140,000 miles on it. I live on Long Island where commutes are short and I typically average under 10,000 miles per year. After 1 year of owning the Model X, I have almost 14,000 miles on it despite having a loaner for a total of about 1 month during this time. I LOVE DRIVING THIS CAR!

But you did read correctly. I have made multiple trips to the SvC during this past year to have issues fixed and total time in the SvC was about 4 weeks over the past year. When I first got the X, I had some bodywork due bill issues resolved but, even last year, the body shop was slow and overworked. Some other trips were for other body issues like the famous water leak when the falcon wing doors open in the rain to hardware failures like my self presenting door not recognizing me (antenna assembly in the door was replaced). I will be bringing the X in for the annual service shortly and they will be replacing something in the FWD because the sensor sometimes thinks there is an obstacle and won't open.

Despite all of these issues, I love my Tesla. If this were a $100k Mercedes or BMW, I would not be as tolerant but this is all about my expectations. I knew that Tesla was a cutting edge car with cutting edge growing pains. The radio freezes. The computer needs to be rebooted a few times a month. Autopilot continues to improve but still needs to be supervised carefully. Blah, Blah, Blah.

I've never been happier with a car before this Tesla and I constantly rave about it to my friends. If I had the opportunity to repeat my Tesla purchase, I would do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I love this post!

I knew you were in New York, but did not know it was Long Island. I'll actually be in Long Island later this year. Will let you know if there is a chance to meet up!!


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I love this post!
> 
> I knew you were in New York, but did not know it was Long Island. I'll actually be in Long Island later this year. Will let you know if there is a chance to meet up!!


Of course we should set up a M3OC Long Island Meet!


----------



## Lucian ilardi (May 31, 2018)

I'm from Long Island, heading back there with my M3 this Thursday, Friday and weekend (Aug 2-5). Up for an M3 coffee meet? I'm in East Setauket...


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

Good read, especially the part about being an early adopter.

I'm in Long Island all the time so let me know if there is an upcoming M3OC LI meet.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Brokedoc said:


> I just looked and I have officially crossed the one year mark on TOO and this week is one year ownership of my Model X and being a part of the Tesla family.
> 
> Aside from the fact that I spend WAY TOO MUCH time on this forum, it's been educational for me and fun to share the Tesla excitement with like minded people. Of course, there are occasional people posting that may be shorting TSLA or really don't understand the concept of being an early adopter and needing to put up with issues from a new, innovative car manufacturer. People who aren't in the early adopter mindset really shouldn't be buying a brand new model car from a new car company. Mercedes and BMW have great cars too.
> 
> ...


Your last 2 paragraphs are my exact sentiments. I've been a Model X owner for 10 months, and haven't had as long of a list of problems as you've had, but I've had my share. Yet I love, love, love the car!!!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

babula said:


> Good read, especially the part about being an early adopter.
> 
> I'm in Long Island all the time so let me know if there is an upcoming M3OC LI meet.


I'll be in Long Island next month... not with my car of course.


----------

